# Tilt-Focus Fun



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Not exactly Halloween related, but kinda fun....

I was going over some old slides we got from my wife's parents years ago that I scanned in, finally getting all the images cleaned up, when I ran across a neat street scene. A fairly standard picture until I put my twisted little mind around it.

A little bit ago, I learned how to simulate taking a "tilt-focus" picture, which is a technique of making real-life object look like they are miniatures. I applied it to this picture, and, well, you be the judge:


----------



## Mcnab (Oct 13, 2010)

It is quite easy, 6 minutes in photoshop and you have it.


----------



## Mcnab (Oct 13, 2010)

Here, I made this one in like 5:


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Those micro cars really add to the look MacabreRob. I came across this video of San Francisco using that technique.


----------

